# Junk Monkey Out of Michigan



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We have been contacted by a company called Junk Monkey out of Michigan.

Red Flags:



The guy wants me to go through a sign up and application process before showing me pricing.
They claim to be a national but I suspect they are in fact a regional.
When he found out that we aren't just a mom and pop shop he became really evasive to questions.
Maybe I am just paranoid?:innocent:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Paranoid?? maybe a little of getting jacked.



I wouldn't waste any further time with this company. 
They don't sound on the up and up.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

we have junk boyz here so it could be legit


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> We have been contacted by a company called Junk Monkey out of Michigan.
> 
> Red Flags:
> 
> ...


Their name says it all. What national would have a name like that? He'll, what regional would?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Their name says it all. What national would have a name like that? He'll, what regional would?


I thought that as well.

We are trying to downsize from a regional to a local company in an effort to stop using subcontractors. I am trying to clean up my business and lose a few headaches. Most of my national clients have pretended to understand then basically cut or volume in half. At this time of year that hurts some.

To counter this we have gone back to advertising for Windows, Siding, and Doors. I am excited about getting back to remodeling and getting paid when we do a job. I want to make sure that we are still doing preservation work as well ultimately we should have a good blend.

I don't want to even screw with some half ass outfit again and no Nationals that want to dictate terms. After several years in the business we have kind of learned what we want and what we don't.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> I thought that as well.
> 
> We are trying to downsize from a regional to a local company in an effort to stop using subcontractors. I am trying to clean up my business and lose a few headaches. Most of my national clients have pretended to understand then basically cut or volume in half. At this time of year that hurts some.
> 
> ...


Godspeed


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Godspeed


I don't know anything about the size of the company. BUT i do know they do work for one of the regional's I do work with. I have heard their name called during 1 of our conference calls


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> I don't know anything about the size of the company. BUT i do know they do work for one of the regional's I do work with. I have heard their name called during 1 of our conference calls



Who is that Junk Monkey's?


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> Who is that Junk Monkey's?


yep.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Who wants to work for monkeyes junk?


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

There you have it! They work FOR a regional........:innocent::innocent::innocent::innocent:

Not going to be anything left in the pot.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Who wants to work for monkeyes junk?


THAT my MAN is somekind a F--kin funny


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Anytime you catch yourself thinking twice, your first thought was the right thought.I had guys that I couldn't keep steady once I started booting these Nationals out, and some of them would sign on with the PO Box/ Office in their their basement Regional scammers.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> yep.


So they are working for a regional? 

that means the guy at the property is getting 15% of hud?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We took a couple of orders after talking to these guys and it turns out that they are in fact LEGIT. They aren't doing P&P work in our area just REHAB stuff and they sent us a $10,000.00 bid approval and offered a deposit upfront.

My experience with them thus far has been good everyone I have talked with seems to know their stuff.

Sometimes we have to take chances? 

The reason they didn't forward pricing is the work is all rehab so I price what I want then they plug it into Repair base or Exactimate and there you go.


----------

